# Safe silicone for fresh water tank?



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey I wanna silicone some rocks together. Anybody know which silicone is 100% safe for fish? 
Please let me know thanks


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/spotted-aquarium-safe-silicone-52978/


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks just picked up some silicone from home hardware. Said it was aquarium safe.


----------

